# Past year fishing at sandy point



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

How was fishing there, i was hospitalized a while now in wheelchair,


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

i refuse to touch SPSP after opening day of rock.


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

Caught some nice Jumbo size spots and croakers


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

ty for trending update


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

It's smells like pee there sometimes and their are a lot of noobs.


----------



## eggie (Oct 15, 2008)

I went a few times last year. Opening day was a mess and i only saw one guy w a keeper. in August caught few nice croakers and bunch of jumbo spot. fall caught 1 keeper rock and a stupid amount of small perch.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

Got the noobs right my man bro


----------



## andyviolet (Nov 5, 2014)

I enjoy SPSP it's not a far drive and usually catch one fish every time I go. But I can go during the week so I don't have to bother with the hordes of people. Pays to be a Firefighter only work 9 days a month


----------



## Proussil (Dec 30, 2013)

I usually only go during the spring for rock in the early morning hours, early afternoon, or at night when there aren't that many people there. Last year I caught a good amount of fish and didn't have to deal with too many noobs. At the times I go it seems like most of the guys there are regulars during the spring and actually knew how to cast instead of the people that constantly cross your lines.


----------



## Krachodile (Aug 2, 2013)

I only go to SPSP to fish before Memorial Day and after Labor Day. Tourists and noobs will kill you otherwise. You can get away with early morning or night fishing during peak summer, but I'm usually on a boat at those times.


----------



## UglyStickIT (Aug 1, 2012)

Quit it with the noobs everything and everyone starts somewhere or do only the pros own the beach?


----------



## irrompible (Mar 30, 2006)

Don't fish SPSP personally because of all the crowds, but I do fish an area just around the corner during the Spring season. Usually do well with the Rockfish until the Channel Cats move in.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

UglyStickIT said:


> Quit it with the noobs everything and everyone starts somewhere or do only the pros own the beach?


Dude why do you assume that being a noob is a bad thing? I don't mind fishing with noobs but when the ratio runs around 30-1, I can only teach and coach so many while looking over my rods as well, slow your roll and think about what's being said. If you haven't noticed, this site is to help others who like to fish. In other words we love to give advice. Most noobs wouldn't understand but that's okay, it's a process.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

Whoa the assumption young blood. Im a vet at spsp and like noobs. *drop* the attitude,respect those here and myself, we and i dont need that, its your opion and thats it. Dont assume anything.show respect.ive been here since 2001 and have shown respect and as you see others also posted noobs and not one but mine are you showing disrespect, im sure others will agree,the noob thing was a sense of humor nd some days im a noob and always respect those wanting to learn eticate,


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

responses like that should be sent in a pm and not in public.


----------



## UglyStickIT (Aug 1, 2012)

The way some of the vets talk disencourage Noobs to go out and learn me being one I hate to even come across someone that knows it all since I feel like am on the way


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

UglyStickIT said:


> The way some of the vets talk disencourage Noobs to go out and learn me being one I hate to even come across someone that knows it all since I feel like am on the way


I don't thing you'll find anyone on this forum like that. We all learn from each other. I've been drowning bait for well over 60 yrs and learn something new every time I log onto this forum. All my erasers are well worn.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

Im always learning and am new everytime seasons change.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

UglyStickIT said:


> The way some of the vets talk disencourage Noobs to go out and learn me being one I hate to even come across someone that knows it all since I feel like am on the way


You have a point though my friend, most " fishermen" tend to be condescending. Just keep in mind though that the only stupid questions are the ones not asked. This past year at matapeake, I must have handed out at least $100 in terminal tackle cus the noobs would just sit there and watch and try and imitate but fall short. So I just walk up to them, give them a few tips and the correct tackle and voila, better fishing for everyone.


----------



## Krachodile (Aug 2, 2013)

I always do everything I can to educate those less knowledgeable than me... BUT, _there is a line._ When you can't even enjoy what you are doing because you are surounded by so much inexperience, there comes point of diminishing returns. I fish to have fun, relax, and to put food on the table. I can usually do all of that while educating a few, but not when I'm dodging casts, getting caught in yet another tangle, or unable to communicate due to a language barrier (just saying). Since I know this about SPSP, I purposefully do not put myself in those situations. Simple as that. As already stated, pre memorial day, post labor day, and a few early AM's and late PM's is the sweet spot for SPSP.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

Im noob, any video to tie hooks and joining braided lines. Help please.PM A LINK IF YOU DO.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

oldmanbay said:


> Im noob, any video to tie hooks and joining braided lines. Help please.PM A LINK IF YOU DO.


Bayfisher a new name doesn't change anything. Who do you think you're fooling. Noob my a$$. You've been a PITA since Jul 2001. I think you need help.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

Have you hated everyone all your life. I suggest you vent your anger and someone bigger than you who isnt handicapped in a wheelchair.you must assume you have the influence to stop what i do,you are wrong.teh nature of your post shows the ignorance that you have and you need to look at your web ettiquette.just nasty.by the way that wasnt me. so how does that make you feel. ive been offline a few days'


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

That's why I avoid piers during summer like the plague. Much more peacefull on the beach. Still like to talk to other fisher people's around me. Just don't care to be shoulder to shoulder with my neighbor.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

Its sad bullying has occurred in this forum,


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

BAYFISHER said:


> Have you hated everyone all your life. I suggest you vent your anger and someone bigger than you who isnt handicapped in a wheelchair.you must assume you have the influence to stop what i do,you are wrong.teh nature of your post shows the ignorance that you have and you need to look at your web ettiquette.just nasty.by the way that wasnt me. so how does that make you feel. ive been offline a few days'


I don't hate anyone. I'm a kind and gentile person. I just don't like people who are deceptive. BTW I also have physical limitations but I deal with it.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

...and you guys wonder why I stopped fishing the bay years ago... AI and the DE surf/jetty have everything I need...

Sandcrab


----------

